# Get a Sony Reader Pocket Edition from Sears for $99.99



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

CNET article: Get a Sony Reader Pocket Edition for $99.99

Sears link

At this price I'm thinking of getting one of these to read library books. Worth it?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I like my Sony, but I still think my nook is more useful.

The thing that irritates me with the Sony (and the nook does _not_ have this bug) is that if you have library PDFs and library ePubs on the device at the same time, it will only be able to open one of the file formats, and you will not be able to open the other format at all.

For instance, I had 4 library ePubs on my Sony. I loaded one library PDF, went back to read the ePub I had been reading, and it would not open. None of the ePubs would open. I had to delete all of them, delete the PDF, re-download all of the ePubs from the library, run them all back through ADE, then reload them onto the Sony.

Sooooo..... Now I use my Sony exclusively for library ePubs, and my nook for library PDFs.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Maybe I'll wait until the nook Wi-Fi drops to <$100!


----------



## masquedbunny (Jul 18, 2010)

I am seriously tempted right now...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Love my Sony Touch, but hate the same thing Verena posted about.  Wish they would fix that bug.
deb


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Sears link shows they are out of stock.


----------

